# Paludarium with mist maker



## grandb3rry

Hi guys! I've recently been to LFS and they have a paludarium type aquarium (sounds weird right?) with mist maker....looks soooooo gooood sooo natural 

Mist makers are quite expensive (over Â£80 on few websites), but not on ebay! I found myself one for Â£6.99 + 5.99 delivery: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... _869wt_730 What is good about this mist maker that it has no color LED bulbs which make it look like silly.

I think I will attempt to set up one of those natural looking paludariums in nearest future 

Any thoughts should be shared here...

 I was wondering if anybody has any experience with this type of aquaria?

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## ilovetoads2

They are lovely!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Have a look on the caudata.org forum or similar, the mist makers work by the ultrasonic vibration and the membranes are very prone to failure. Look term I think a pump powered water fall is likely to be a better option for maintaining humidity, although it won't give you the "fog effect".
cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword

Hi, what I am planing to do is to get some of this:




http://www.twowests.co.uk/TwoWestsSite/product/LDM5.htm

Get it on a 12mm pipe and then on the end of a pump. Attach the pump to a electric timer and have it go off at random times.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
I'd also be pretty sure that these aren't photo's of actual paludariums, particularly in the last 2 some of the plants (the Cycad on the far left of the bottom photo for example) are very intolerant of water logging. 

Here is a real one:




cheers Darrel


----------

